# Doing Side Jobs... What do I need to know?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

What your describing isn't what we call a side jobber here. You're starting a side business. In my state you need a business license, licenses for the cities you want to work in, a contractors license, a admin license, a journey card if you are the employee and a bond. And probably something I'm forgetting.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Here its just a state license, city license, bond and insurance


----------



## bloodvette (Aug 1, 2010)

what is this "bond"? never heard of that here. again my local regulations are what I need to look into... unfortunately, unless anyone here is from Manitoba, my rules will be different.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

A bond is what amounts to performance/ job completion insurance. If you can't or will not finish a job, this covers some other entity to complete the job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

IN Virginia a bail/bondsman can write your bond, easy just find the local jail.

You are going into business, side work holds a bad connotation for some in the trade, as typically they are un-lincesed, uninsured and undercut legitimate contractors that play by the rules.

Good luck, work hard and maybe you'll dump that other job.


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with Brian, don't tell your prospective customers you're "doing this on the side", instead, talk about how busy you are and how limited your schedule is.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Man,you are in for a beating now!Kind of like driving a Toyota onto a Ford Plant parking lot,which I've done,by the way.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

I would recommend this book before you start your advertising. http://www.amazon.com/Guerrilla-Mar...-Strategies/dp/0618785914/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

In Ontario the rules are a little different. But at the least I would be setting up as a sole proprietorship, get a GST / HST number and any PST number that you might need.

In Ontario you cannot become an EC without 2 million of insurance also, so I would also be looking at that. If things go well I would look at becoming a limited company (INC) to further limit liability.

Check with your current auto insurance and home insurance. Most have specific rules about using these as business tools.

Good luck and look forward for a wild ride.

Cheers


----------



## bloodvette (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you I found that book locally and I'm going to pick it up tomorrow. 

Thanks for the tips guys. I keep very busy in my spare time, but it's usually tinking with my vehicles which is plain costly not profitable. I want to change that.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Man,you are in for a beating now!Kind of like driving a Toyota onto a Ford Plant parking lot,which I've done,by the way.


I think I got you beat - 
I drove an 26 year old beat up nasty looking yamaha up the Harley dealers. I then backed in between 2 shiny almost brand new harleys as I parked at the front door to the dealership !
I heard all kinds of crap by about 15 people for that one.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Doing work after work can be tough and customers need you often when you don't expect it. A two hour job can easily turn into a five our job and the next thing you know it's 9 oclock and your still working. Beware.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Having everything you need to do the job is extremely important. Working at night with limited hours you don't have many store options but the big box stores and making a run kills any productivity you had going.


----------



## bloodvette (Aug 1, 2010)

blueheels2 said:


> Having everything you need to do the job is extremely important. Working at night with limited hours you don't have many store options but the big box stores and making a run kills any productivity you had going.


This is good advice. I do live by that, and I try make sure I have additional materials in my truck. anything I might need. I don't have to worry about the working at night part, with my schedule of 7 on 7 off (days), I work the side jobs during the day. And, even on my 7 on, it's nights so my off time is during the day.


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)

bloodvette said:


> This is good advice. I do live by that, and I try make sure I have additional materials in my truck. anything I might need. I don't have to worry about the working at night part, with my schedule of 7 on 7 off (days), I work the side jobs during the day. And, even on my 7 on, it's nights so my off time is during the day.


Do you have good bennies on that night job? If so, you might have the perfect situation, a good job with benefits to pay the bills and the ability to make good money on your time off. Not too shabby!


----------



## bloodvette (Aug 1, 2010)

Big City Electrician said:


> Do you have good bennies on that night job? If so, you might have the perfect situation, a good job with benefits to pay the bills and the ability to make good money on your time off. Not too shabby!


yes definitely. I'm very happy working there. full benefits and pension and footwear and uniform all paid. I'm working on getting our licenses paid because I have to pay $155 a year for CTTAM, $60 a year for journeyman elect license, $60 a year for limited electrical license, and $217 a year for contractor's license. but getting that is a long shot. lol. In the mean time, a few days "on the side work" pays for it. And yes your right it does allow me enough spare time and funds to get a small company running. But I'm just beginning and if theres anything I've learned its "the more you know, the more you realize how little you know" so I am preparing for lots of hard work.


----------

